# What font is this?



## PettingZoo (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in big need of finding out what font this is is:







It's such a good font and I really want to use it ;_;. Help is appreciated.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 23, 2009)

Nevermind, I found the font. It is called "Gulim"


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, thank you for posting such a beautiful font!  I'm certain I'll use it at some point!


----------



## Splych (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice font... I just got it too


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 3, 2009)

WAIT WAIT WAIT, BIG UPDATE ;_;!!!!

The font isn't what I said it was at all!!!.

The font is "Helvetica Neue" on "Ultralight"

sorry for the wrong info, i thought it was a form of helvetica (which is damn sexy :3).


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the update


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 4, 2009)

That's ok, you can see the font being using with geektool on my desktop in the "show your desktops" thread.

That is if you can find it :3


----------



## Seven (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck finding Helvetica though, filesharing sites heavily regulate that font for some reason.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 4, 2009)

Seven said:
			
		

> Good luck finding Helvetica though, filesharing sites heavily regulate that font for some reason.


----------

